# Three new soaps and example of DOS



## Cirafly24 (Oct 4, 2011)

First the good news...new soap!


*Lavender*







Scented with lavender EO



*Sandcastle Salt Soap*






Scented with pina colada FO

ETA: I forgot to add, the lavender and the sandcastle are my first coconut milk soaps!



*
Chamomile Calendula Castile* 






Scented with lemongrass EO, OO was infused with chamomile and calendula. This one smells heavenly...lightly lemony and fresh.




And now the bad news...DOS! This is the batch that killed my desire to soap for two months! Throwing out 10 bars of soap is no fun . Just in case anyone still isn't sure what DOS looks like, allow me to show you:


----------



## dieSpinne (Oct 4, 2011)

Your soaps look lovely... I especially like the Calendula Castile.

What do you think happened to make the DOS happen in the bottom?


----------



## Cirafly24 (Oct 4, 2011)

I think it was partly due to the humidity. It also had a high percentage of olive oil...it was 80% OO, 10% castor oil, and 10% palm kernel oil. It felt weird right from the beginning, sort of spongy. Not soft like castile, just weird.


----------



## soapbuddy (Oct 4, 2011)

Nice soaps except for the DOS.


----------



## Relle (Oct 4, 2011)

Beautiful looking soaps, they all look amazing and fresh.


----------



## vir99 (Oct 4, 2011)

All very nice looking! Except the DOS.


----------



## Lynnz (Oct 4, 2011)

A fantastic collection of soaps.............Your lemongrass with the infused oils sounds sooooo delish!!!!. Sorry that the dreaded dos found its way into your bars. I so remember when I first started soaping and people were talking about DOS I would think to myself what on earth is this DOS thing and was to embarrased to ask    Oh I have also learnt on a personal level what DOS is..................Love hemp soap but cannot keep it around for more than about six months.


----------



## nattynoo (Oct 4, 2011)

Dreaded DOS!! No good.
But on a positive note.... love that sandcastle soap!! & the name. So fitting for the colour etc.


----------



## Cuckoo Bananas (Oct 4, 2011)

I'm loving the name of your sandcastle soap too! They all look fantastic, except the DOS of course.


----------



## judymoody (Oct 4, 2011)

Nice composition of your photos and lovely soaps.  Sorry about the DOS.


----------



## Araseth (Oct 5, 2011)

All of those soaps are gorgeous and great job using the milk for the first time. I must say Sandcastle looks so yummy!


----------



## busymakinsoap! (Oct 5, 2011)

Lovely.  The purple in the lavender is awesome.

Does the sandcastle acutally have sand in it?  It looks beautiful.

Sorry about the DOS


----------



## Bubbles Galore (Oct 5, 2011)

All nice but I love that Sandcastle Soap. You may have used adulterated olive oil which lead to rapid DOS. It happens.  :wink:


----------



## Dragonkaz (Oct 5, 2011)

Love the look of your soaps!  Another sandcastle fan here!

Sorry about the DOS ... thanks for publishing those pics so we could see it!


----------



## Cirafly24 (Oct 5, 2011)

Thanks everybody!   I'm glad you like the sandcastle soap...shhh, it was supposed to turn out white or pale yellow and be called Pina Colada, but the FO discolored, so it got a new name 



			
				busymakinsoap! said:
			
		

> Lovely.  The purple in the lavender is awesome.
> 
> Does the sandcastle acutally have sand in it?  It looks beautiful.
> 
> Sorry about the DOS



Nope, no sand! It's a salt soap, which does make it look a little sandy hehe.


----------



## margarita (Oct 5, 2011)

So sorry about the DOS! I got DOS twice on my bastiles - first one was curing during the winter, it took 6 months. The other batch was made in May and it DOS'ed in three months. I used different olive oils, but I guess oil adulteration is still a possible cause.

But your other soaps are gorgeous!


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2011)

I LOVE how you staged the sandcastle, very nice with the shells and sand. Lovely. As far as the DOS, [email protected] happens, sorry  Just move on and learn from it!


----------



## saltydog (Oct 5, 2011)

I love the creamy color of the Sandcastle soap! 
All the soaps look so lovely and clean cut, really nice photos, too. Thank you for showing the DOS, I've never seen it, only read about it. 
(*knocks on wood)


----------



## Cirafly24 (Oct 7, 2011)

Thank you! The sandcastle salt soap is darkening a little...so it's more like wet sand, which is better for making sandcastles anyway!  :wink:


----------



## Lotsofsuds (Oct 9, 2011)

I have to agree the sandcastle is my favorite to   Sorry about the DOS


----------



## ewenique (Oct 11, 2011)

Wonderful staging for the photos, and the soaps are lovely.  Thanks for posting the DOS pic.  Sorry it happened to you!


----------



## honor435 (Oct 18, 2011)

nice purple soap, love it. too bad about dos, wonder why? oo?


----------

